
Show HN: Barcoded – A dynamic barcode generation web service - doomspork
http://utensils.io/barcoded/
======
blackdogie
perhaps examples of each of them, when you load the app would be good. Rather
than having people to guess you need 8/9/10 digits to see a barcode would help
people here. But it looks pretty sweet !

~~~
doomspork
Good idea! There's definitely much to be deserved about the project page and
demo, we wanted to get something out and then iteratively improve on it based
on feedback.

------
ShaneCurran
Cool, nice work. Would be awesome to see QR codes supported too.

~~~
doomspork
Definitely plan on adding QR in. We initially had it but ran into some issues
and so we took it out for the time being.

------
sciurus
Putting "Dockerized" in the title seems unnecessary. You also packaged it as a
gem, but you don't advertise that you "Gemmed" it.

~~~
doomspork
I do think it's a scoche different than a gem as it significantly changes the
way the service is deployed and managed but I appreciate the feedback, I went
ahead and updated the title.

Thanks!

~~~
dang
And we in turn updated the title here. Except no way are we putting "multi-
symbology" on the front page of HN. :)

~~~
doomspork
That's fair, thanks for the update :)

------
Theodores
Typo:

> Check out the demo to see _Barcoed_ in action.

~~~
doomspork
Thank you! Lucky for us a few folks in the community were nice enough to
submit PRs to fix a few of our typos, we'll make sure to proof read better
next time.

------
atoponce
Where is QR and Datamatrix?

~~~
doomspork
Originally there was an issue in the underlying barcode gem which we have
since patched. We're planning to roll out 0.2.0 shortly which includes support
for QR codes.

Thanks!

